# T-cut alternative??



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so before you ask NO I don't use t-cut it just sits on top of my fridge gathering dust. But it has made me wonder, what's a good alternative? I understand that t-cut abrasive doesn't brake down which =swirls? So would I be right in thinking megs scratch-x or UC be a good alternative? or what's a decent polish with a good amount of cut that can be applied by hand? I have srp and Autobrite cherry glaze but these have more filling qualitys rather than actual correction qualitys. Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Megs ultimate compound gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi jakewhite, i saw your showroom thread on here of the golf mk5 in grey, the results do look very sharp, i was not aware cherry glaze contained more fillers than correcting behaviour.

this is one thread for me to look out for..

thanks for posting.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought as much  does it offer actual correction rather than filling and hiding?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jakewhite, how do compare srp to cherry glaze, is it the same.....

Answering your question on top, are you working by machine or hand.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Jakewhite, how do compare srp to cherry glaze, is it the same.....
> 
> Answering your question on top, are you working by machine or hand.


Working b hand until i get a DA bud. Have you read my golf TDI thread? I used cherry glaze on that. Imo it knocks the socks off srp as it spreads thinner so uses less but at the same time it fills nicely, adds a nice 'glazed' gloss and offers decent protection for what it is. Ontop of that there's less chance of that chalky dust (although i had none from cherry) that's common with srp. I've only used about 20ml doing two cars and that's getting a nice even coat :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This is using megs UC

1999 Ford focus


















2007 Ford mondeo


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ very impressive. just what i'm looking for! Is it definitely correcting rather than filling?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Jake,

I've not failed to notice you are enjoying the wares from Autobrite Towers  I would highly recommend 'Enhance'. I've tried it on a few motors now, and am loving it. Amazing correctional abilities by hand, with minimal filling.

It finishes nicely too.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238124


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah nick I knew i'd seen something on the AB site! I'll add it now. cheers bud


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Megs UC is a good alternative...


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

kempe said:


> This is using megs UC
> 
> That looks great, so this was by hand? How many applications? What applicator did you use? Did it have a cutting action? I'm after correction like that by hand.
> Thanks


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

kempe said:


> Megs ultimate compound gets my vote :thumb:


+1 megs uc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

same here the reflections and correction look spot on, if that can be achieved by hand i would like to know as well.

I assume that was done by da, what pad did you use, if so was it das 6 pro version.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> kempe said:
> 
> 
> > This is using megs UC
> ...


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This is by hand using a mf cloth to apply and using about 1 or 2 passes


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

looks impressive!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> looks impressive!


Its good stuff :thumb::buffer:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

kempe said:


> This is by hand using a mf cloth to apply and using about 1 or 2 passes
> 
> Great again, think I'll be trying some of this. One last question, dies it fair well on harder paint, like BMW/VW/Audi?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Ok so before you ask NO I don't use t-cut it just sits on top of my fridge gathering dust. But it has made me wonder, what's a good alternative? I understand that t-cut abrasive doesn't brake down which =swirls? So would I be right in thinking megs scratch-x or UC be a good alternative? or what's a decent polish with a good amount of cut that can be applied by hand? I have srp and Autobrite cherry glaze but these have more filling qualitys rather than actual correction qualitys. Cheers guys :thumb:


Hi, I'm after the same, not tried any by hand cutting pads e.g. Flexipads / lake county to increase the correction, especially onharder paints. I used autosmart platinum on a badly swirled black mini roof, I didn't make a Mark! So like you im after more correction action.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Are there any fillers in UC? Is it the on in the black bottle? this one?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> kempe said:
> 
> 
> > This is by hand using a mf cloth to apply and using about 1 or 2 passes
> ...


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Are there any fillers in UC? Is it the on in the black bottle? this one?


Yup... That's good price too


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Are there any fillers in UC? Is it the on in the black bottle? this one?


Not that I know of


----------

